

YELP critics can't stay anonymous, court rules - browser411
http://rt.com/usa/yelp-critics-anonymous-court-387/

======
dmfdmf
This seems like a pretty bad ruling to me. The implication is that you have
the First Amendment right to only speak the truth. So how long before we have
the Ministry of Truth to adjudicate that question?

Let's not forget the Federalist Papers were published anonymously.

